# Fenster immer im Vordergrund



## hypa (31. März 2004)

Ist das in access möglich, ein Fenster so einzurichten, dass es immer im Vordergrund bleibt und erst wenn man es zu macht, kann man auf das Hauptformular zugreiffen?


----------



## hypa (31. März 2004)

Habs selber rausgefunden  für alle dies auch noch gerne wissen würden:
fenstereigenschaften 
popup: ja
Gebunden: ja


----------

